# Norsken's Tarantulas



## Norsken (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, i'm new to this forum, and i like to show you some of my T's...

First is my Lasiodora Parahybana terrarium







And here she is...







My Acanthoscurria Geniculata enjoying a meal...







also got a Grammostola Rosea







Nhandu Chromatus







Got a little shy and agressive girl from the Philipines, Selenocosmia Peerboomi







My Grammostola Iheringi the day after molting(amazing colours)







A little Brachypelma Albopilosum sling, got three of them.







A Lassiodora Difficilis juvenil







Some of my terras and last picture is the shelf used to store them
























This is sometime gonna be filled with Exo-terras...

Be back with more pictures when i got my newly ordered T's....


----------



## AlainL (Apr 25, 2007)

HI and welcome to arachnoboards!

Very beautiful pics and collection you got there.
I love your enclosures.

Thanks for sharing.

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

First off, welcome to the boards! THis is a great place and you can learn alot here.

Very nice enclosures and collection. How many Ts do you own?


----------



## Norsken (Apr 26, 2007)

Novak said:


> First off, welcome to the boards! THis is a great place and you can learn alot here.
> 
> Very nice enclosures and collection. How many Ts do you own?


Hi again, thanks for your comments at the moment i have sixteen, these are:

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria Geniculata
0.1.0 Grammostola Rosea
0.0.1 Grammostola Iheringi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens
0.0.3 Brachypelm Albopilosum
0.1.0 Selenocosmia Peerboomi
0.1.0 Nhandu Chromatus
0.1.0 Nhandu Colloratovillosum
0.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana
0.0.1 Lasiodora Difficilis
0.0.1 Eupalaestrus Campestratus
0.0.2 Brachypelma Smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma Vagans

And i have ordered (and paid for)

0.1.0 Aphonopelma Caniceps
0.0.1 Aphonopelma Seemanni 4-5 cm juvenil
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmei 5 cm juvenil
0.0.1 Brachypelma Vagans 4-5 cm juvenil
0.1.0 Grammostola Aureostriata
0.1.0 Grammostola Pulchra

And really hope to get Aphonopelma Chalcodes, Grammostola Chalcotrix and all the other Brachypelma's


----------



## Vys (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pictures, especially of the Iheringi and Chromatus 

Is the moss you are using dried?

And are you Norwegian by any chance? : )


----------



## pinkzebra (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the boards! Your Ts and enclosures are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Jen


----------



## Norsken (Apr 26, 2007)

Vys said:


> Nice pictures, especially of the Iheringi and Chromatus
> 
> Is the moss you are using dried?
> 
> And are you Norwegian by any chance? : )


Yes, it's moss, but i don't drie it, put it in a bowl of water, or in the fridge for an hour.

And i am Norwegian, four miles north of Oslo...


----------



## Vys (Apr 26, 2007)

Norsken said:


> Yes, it's moss, but i don't drie it, put it in a bowl of water, or in the fridge for an hour.
> 
> And i am Norwegian, four miles north of Oslo...


Ah ok, but it does die if you don't keep it rather constantly moist. I guess dead moss keeps its color? Then that is most likely a lot more practical for most species.

Kempefine edderkopper i hvartfall!


----------



## markface (Apr 26, 2007)

some awesome pics ! very nice set up you have going there too .


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Beautiful Ts and awesome enclosures :clap:


----------



## Norsken (May 10, 2007)

Got some new T's a couple of days ago, snapped some pictures during feeding time.
Here is my Grammostola pulchra female







Grammostola aureostriata female hunting for a mealworm....













A little 2,5 cm Brachypelma boehmei sling







An Aphonopelma seemanni juvenil with his lunch







Aphonopelma caniceps female













My Chromatopelma cyanopubescens juvenil enjoying a mealworm













Have also ordered five different Brachy's and an Aphonopelma bicoloratum from a guy from Germany, for pickup at the Malmö reptil-expo in Sweden. Have to travel 80 miles to get them, have also ordered some slings from the spidershop.uk, so i'll be back with more pictures


----------



## Norsken (May 20, 2007)

Got a week with several molts, first out was my Acanthoscurria geniculata, here she is couple of days after molt:













The day after, my Nhandu colloratovillosum molted:













And yesterday my lovely Grammostola pulchra lady started changing her clothes....

Premolt:






During molt:







And in her lovely new black clothes:













Also got a Lasiodora parahybana lady that i hav'nt seen for nearly three weeks, she have closed her entrance, so probebly there's a molt in the near future.....


----------



## syndicate (May 20, 2007)

great photos!i really like your shelves to.need some more spiders to fill them up haha 
i think u need some aboreals for your collection to ;]


----------



## Norsken (May 21, 2007)

syndicate said:


> great photos!i really like your shelves to.need some more spiders to fill them up haha
> i think u need some aboreals for your collection to ;]


Hi, and thanks for your comments. I know i need more spiders, but there are already some more there than in those pictures. And on the upcoming saturday, some friends of mine and me are going to an expo in Malmö, Sweden.
We'll have to drive 40 miles each way to get there. Have reserved a bounch of Brachy juvenils, a couple of sub-adult/adult Aphonopelma's (one of them is seemanni"blue form")and i'm also getting my first arboreal, an Avicularia metallica female, which we are gonna try to breed with my friends male. Hopefully there are som more interesting T's there too...
But i have noticed one thing that strikes me, all the Brachy's and Aphonopelma's (U.S T's) are much more expensive in the U.S, than hee in Europe. One of the T's i'm getting is a 3" B.boehmei $35, and an 0.1 A.bicoloratum $42. I think that's weird.....anyway gonna post more pictures of my new T's after the next weekend....


----------



## Norsken (May 27, 2007)

A couple of days ago me and two friends of mine went to a reptil-expo in Malmö,Sweden. We drove for seven hours/40 miles each way to get there, but i can asure you, it was worth it. Here's the list of T's i took home:

0.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni "blue colour form"
1.0.0 Avicularia amazonica
0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica(going to breed her in 14 days)
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei juvenil 6cm
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia juv 4cm
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi juv 5cm
0.0.1 Brachypelma schroderi juv 5cm
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi juv 7cm
0.1.0 Brachypelma verdezi
0.0.1 Grammostola grossa juv 6cm
0.0.1 Megaphobena robustum 4cm

Have to show some of the new ones(not all of them wanted their photo taken yet)

Starting with the enclosure i made for the Avicularia amazonica(only live plants)







Here we are waiting to move in:







And here we are trying to hide from the camera:







Brachypelma smithi juvenil:







Brachypelma boehmei juvenil:







Megaphobena robustum sling/juvenil:







Grammostola grossa juvenil:







A sub adult Aphonopelma chalcodes female:







Avicularia metallica female, she's big....15cm. A crappy photo a she sits on the sideglass, anyway she's a beauty.............







Also got with me a mantid, P.wahlbergii:







Gonna get pictures of the rest of them soon


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 27, 2007)

Nice pics bro :clap:


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2007)

You have great, gorgeous Ts and enclosures! That mantid is awesome.


----------



## Thrasher (May 31, 2007)

You've got some reallly impressive pics!!!!!! Mind if I ask what camera you use for these pictures? I have just bough a used Cannon D10 I wonder if that would be good for spiders pictures like urs!!


----------



## Norsken (May 31, 2007)

Thrasher said:


> You've got some reallly impressive pics!!!!!! Mind if I ask what camera you use for these pictures? I have just bough a used Cannon D10 I wonder if that would be good for spiders pictures like urs!!


Thank you for your great comments, I have a Nikon D50, with the kit lens Nikkor 18-55, Hoping to buy a Tamron 90mm macro soon, but it's expensive over here....


----------



## Norsken (Jun 17, 2007)

A week ago we decided to try to breed my Avicularia metallica female







introduced this male







For a couple of hours they just sat stairing at eachother







after more hours without any kind of action, we decided to leave them together for the night, and this is all i found of the male the morning after







Hope he managed to do his job....

Got a molt on my Aphonopelma seemanni juvenil







New clothing







Ater over a month hiding, my Lasiodora parahybana finally decided to show herself again













Also put out a couple of pictures of some new terras i made in the enclosure thread sticked on top in the pictures section.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 17, 2007)

wow
very nice collection
keep the pictures coming


----------



## luna (Jun 19, 2007)

Beautiful enclosures, pictures, & spiders!


----------



## AlainL (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice pics, I love your Avicularia.


----------



## Norsken (Jul 4, 2007)

Snapped some pictures during feeding time....

But first i like to show my Grammostola rosea terra....blooming....
she actually lives up in the root, not under it.....







A shoot of my Brachypelma verdezi, i think it's cool even if all the picture isn't in focus







A couple of Nhandu colloratovillosum shoots:













My Aphonopelma caniceps looks like she's gonna explode soon...







Brachypelma boehmei 4 cm juv newmolted







The geniculata have to show herself







Female Lasiodora parahybana













And the last one today is my three year old son with his first spider(a rubber one this time, but the next one..........) look at his t-shirt and necklace.

He is very helpful during feedingtime, helping with the roaches and watering the terras.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 4, 2007)

nice pics man:clap:


----------



## Norsken (Sep 4, 2007)

Been a long time since i've posted, so here's some new pictures...

Recently molted Brachypelma verdezi:







Enclosure for my female Aphonopelma chalcodes:







Here she is:







Enclosure for Avicularia minatrix:







For my Grammostola sp. iheringi:







Here he/she is:







Also got me a Brachypelma albiceps female, here are her enclosure :













And here the female:







Brachypelma auratum juvenil:







Brachypelma annitha juvenil:







Poecilotheria ornata sling:







Cyriocosmus elegans sling(1cm legspan)







And an enclosure i made for my Aphonopelm seemanni "bcf":


----------

